# AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

					AMD hat allein heute schon einen ungewöhnlichen Anstieg seines Börsenkurses um über 20 Prozent zu verzeichnen. Seit dem Tiefstand von 1,76 Euro an der Frankfurter Börse Anfang April hat der Kurs es inzwischen auf einen Wert von 2,50 Euro pro Aktie geschafft. An der Wall Street wird die Aktie momentan mit 3,22 Dollar gehandelt. Grund für den Anstieg sollen Übernahmegerüchte sein - Intel wird als heißer Kandidat gehandelt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

"Grund für die Gerüchte ist die Tatsache, dass durch die Fusion der  beiden Unternehmen *keine marktbeherrschende Stellung mehr erreicht  werden könne*, ein Hauptproblem ehemaliger Übernahmeüberlegungen von  Seiten Intels. Durch die abnehmende Bedeutung im x86-Segment und die  Vorreiterrolle der Firma ARM bei SoCs - welche im mobilen Sektor bei  Smartphones und Tablets mehrheitlich zum Einsatz kommen - könnte die  Verschmelzung von Intel und AMD durchaus attraktiv sein."

So ein Blödsinn! Nur, weil alle beim Smartphone- und Tablet-Hype mitmachen (ARM-Chips, mit zugegeben hohen Wachstumsraten, die aber mit Sicherheit abebben werden, wenn der Markt gesättigt ist), wird doch trotzdem nicht mit einem Schlag der klassische PC-Markt uninteressant, sodass man jetzt sämtliche Prinzipien über Bord wirft! 

Der wachsende ARM-Markt ist kein Grund, einer Fusion von AMD und Intel zuzustimmen! So war der AMD-Slogan "The future is Fusion" bestimmt *nicht* gemeint!

Intel als Monopolist bei x86-CPUs? Viel Spass dann...ich hoffe derweil auf die Kartellbehörden, die sowas hoffentlich nicht zulassen!


----------



## beren2707 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

x86-CPU-Monopol und absolut dominierende Stellung bei Grafikkarten (Intel ist da ja dank IGP eh schon "Marktführer") wären die Folge. Sollte Schall und Rauch sein, mehr nicht.


----------



## Frontline25 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

hmmm was wohl der grund ist 
Ich bete aber das es nicht eine Übernahme ist, (oder hat amd wieder was verkauft?)


----------



## Sanctum (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

wenn deren Kurs steigt, dann haben sie doch mehr Geld-völlig egal was am Gerücht dran ist aber ich denke jetzt können sie das Geld in stärkere CPUs setzen oder weitere Spielebundles schnüren.

Die beiden wären natürlich ein Monopol und könnten zumindest für CPUs und Apus jeden Preis bei schlechter Leistung verlangen o.O

Wenn Nvidia mal anfängt zu schwächeln dann auch bei den Grafikkarten....

Naja wäre ich AMD-Chef würde ich alles in die CPUs stecken und die Grakas genauso wie jetzt beibehalten oder ein wenig Abwerben betreiben.

Und Nein ich hab keine Ahnung sondern spinn nur ein bisschen rum hier :eek:


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Sanctum schrieb:


> wenn deren Kurs steigt, dann haben sie doch mehr Geld-völlig egal was am Gerücht dran ist aber ich denke jetzt können sie das Geld in stärkere CPUs setzen oder weitere Spielebundles schnüren.


 
Ein steigender Aktienkurs hat nix mit dem Kapital der Firma direkt zu tun


----------



## Zergoras (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Das klingt sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich glaube da nicht dran. Da ergibt ein Samsung oder ähnliches mehr Sinn.


----------



## dynastes (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ein solches Szenario mag aufgrund der nicht mehr marktbeherrschenden Stellung von x86-CPUs denkbar sein, für wünschenswert halte ich es aber nicht ...

Insgesamt stellt sich aber auch die Frage: Warum sollte Intel solch enormen finanziellen Aufwand betreiben, um die eigene iGPU-Technik voranzutreiben, wenn man ohnehin vorhat, das nötige Know-How einzukaufen?


EDIT: Anstatt ihn auszulachen, könnte man sich auch die Mühe machen, ihm zu erklären, wie die Gesellschaftsform einer AG funktioniert


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ich denke das eher nicht. Intel würde zwar gern die Grafikspezialisten von AMD haben aber ich glaube nicht dass AMD ihre einzige Sparte die echt gut ist verkauft.


----------



## zicco93 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Darüber habe ich persönlich auch schon nachgedacht, letzten Endes überwiegen aber die Nachteile für mich aber doch, und für Nvidia wäre das auch relativ schlecht (das know-how von AMD und das Budget von Intel...)
So wie der eine AMD Mitarbeiter da immer von "seinem" Unternehmen spricht würden die es auch garnicht zulassen, von Intel übernommen zu werden.


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Die Kartellbehörden dürften bei einer derartigen Übernahme ihre Zustimmung normalerweise verweigern. Monopole darf es auch in Marktsegmenten NICHT geben. Das wäre ja dann ein solches. Wobei ich nicht einmal soweit gehen würde und x86 und ARM klar weiter voneinander abgrenzen würde. (Ich Zitiere Mal Wiki: 





> _"Als Monopol (Zusammensetzung aus altgriechisch μόνος monos „allein“ und πωλεῖν pōlein „verkaufen“) bezeichnet man in den Wirtschaftswissenschaften eine Marktsituation (Marktform), in der für ein ökonomisches Gut nur ein Anbieter vorhanden ist."_


 Dass wäre ja der Fall, wenn es nur noch einen Anbieter für x86 Hardware gebe)


Man würde da ja ein Quasi-Monopol schaffen. (Quasi deswegen, weil es ja da noch IBM und Konsorten gibt  )


----------



## DerBratmaxe (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Sanctum schrieb:


> wenn deren Kurs steigt, dann haben sie doch mehr Geld-völlig egal was am Gerücht dran ist aber ich denke jetzt können sie das Geld in stärkere CPUs setzen oder weitere Spielebundles schnüren.
> 
> Die beiden wären natürlich ein Monopol und könnten zumindest für CPUs und Apus jeden Preis bei schlechter Leistung verlangen o.O
> 
> ...


 
Bei 2 Aussagen kann ich dir zustimmen ^^

Intel hätte genug Mittel um AMD zu kaufen und falls die "Fusion" zustande kommt, hätte dies nicht nur Nachteile


----------



## Diablokiller999 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

So ein Unsinn, es kommt doch nicht darauf an wie wichtig ein Markt ist um dort Monopole verhindern zu müssen, wo sollte man denn da auch den Schlussstrich ziehen? Alle Nagelhersteller dürfen fusionieren und ein Monopol bilden, weil der Schraubenmarkt größer ist und Firma "hämmernd nageln" kein Monopol im Baumarkt mehr haben kann?
Wenn dann kauft sich Samsung ein...


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



totovo schrieb:


> Die Kartellbehörden dürften bei einer derartigen Übernahme ihre Zustimmung normalerweise verweigern. Monopole darf es auch in Marktsegmenten NICHT geben. Das wäre ja dann ein solches. Wobei ich nicht einmal soweit gehen würde und x86 und ARM klar weiter voneinander abgrenzen würde. (Ich Zitiere Mal Wiki:  Dass wäre ja der Fall, wenn es nur noch *einen *Anbieter für x86 Hardware gebe)


VIA FTW


----------



## wishi (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

LOL Wer glaubt denn sowas? Spätestens die Bundeskartellbehörde würde dem ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen! 
Aber hey IBM, VIA und Konsorten gibt es ja auch noch.

Vielleicht hat Nintendo ja Interesse 

Edit: Das liest sich wie "VW kauft Opel" xD


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich denke das eher nicht. Intel würde zwar gern die Grafikspezialisten von AMD haben aber ich glaube nicht dass AMD ihre einzige Sparte die echt gut ist verkauft.


 
Ich halte den Übernahme von Nvidia durch Intel nach wie vor für wahrscheinlicher:
Das würde nämlich die Probleme von Intel in der iGP-Forschung kurzerhad beseitigen und Nvidia könnte Project Denver endlich begraben!

Oh, und Huang wär dann Boss von Integrated nVidia Electronics, oder kurz: InVidiatel


----------



## alex_k (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ich persönlich fände eine Übernahme von AMD durch Intel eher schlecht für den Endverbraucher.

Sicherlich hat Intel im Bereich von Dezidierten Grafikkarten keinen Stich im Vergleich zu Nvidia und AMD, aber wenn wir nur noch einen x86 Prozessor-Hersteller haben, dann werden die 

- Preise eher steigen als fallen
- neue Technologien mangels Wettbewerbsdruck eher schleppend als schnell entwickelt werden

Der Kunde wird in diesem Fall "der Dumme" sein.

Ich kaufe zur Zeit meine CPUs bei Intel (gegen eine 3570K hat AMD einfach in Punkto Preis/Leistung/Stromverbraucht/Wärmeentwicklung/Übertaktbarkein wenig entgegenzusetzen) meine Grafikkarten aber aus dem AMD-Lager.


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

vielleicht läuft auch die massenproduktion von der ps4 oder (und) 720 an, und amd liefert eine immense ladung prozessoren aus.
an eine übermahme glaub ich nicht...


----------



## soyus3 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Unwahrscheinlich ist das ganze nicht und villeicht auch eine Erlösung für AMD.Wenn man die letzten Marktanteile betrachtet.

Intel: 85.2 %
AMD: 14.3%

Quelle: Mercury Research PC Processors Market Share Bulletin | AMD Message Board Posts


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ist das überhaupt möglich das Intel AMD kauft, weil ich glaube kaum dass das genehmigt wird. Aber ich glaube kaum das Gerücht das Facebook AMD aufkauft, was sollen sie schließlich damit?


----------



## namoet (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

hat apple sich nicht in letzter zeit geld an der börse verschafft?? Megaanleihe platziert: Apple setzt jetzt andere Rekorde - manager magazin - Unternehmen 

ein anderer kanditat in meinen augen ware auch google, die haetten das nötige kleingeld...


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Die größte Quatsch News seit Jahren, was will denn Intel bitte mit AMD?


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



namoet schrieb:


> hat apple sich nicht in letzter zeit geld an der börse verschafft?? Megaanleihe platziert: Apple setzt jetzt andere Rekorde - manager magazin - Unternehmen
> 
> ein anderer kanditat in meinen augen ware auch google, die haetten das nötige kleingeld...


 
Aber Apple hat sich das Geld aus einem ganz anderen Grund beschafft. Das steht auch so in den von Dir verlinkten Beiträgen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Hm, ich kann dieser Meldung nicht 1% gutes bescheinigen. Übernahme durch Intel empfinde ich als größtes No-Go, aber lustig würde ich es finden, wenn NV AMD übernehmen würde


----------



## Eckism (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Dieser komische Nordkoreaner bedroht alles und jeden...
Die Telekom hat bloß noch drosseln im Kopp...
Intel will AMD kaufen...
was kommt als nächstes?

Die 13 dieses Jahr scheint die Welt wohl ins Chaos zu reiten, alle drehen frei.


----------



## namoet (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Aber Apple hat sich das Geld aus einem ganz anderen Grund beschafft. Das steht auch so in den von Dir verlinkten Beiträgen.


 

mein post war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint (s. ) dass amd von intel übernommen weden soll ist aber auch nur eine spekulation und genau so unglaublich...


----------



## Panto (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

kartellbehörde mi mi mi  nen scheiß kann die kartellbehörde tun. intel ist zu mächtig. und wenn sie amd kaufen wollen, dann wird sie auch niemand daran hindern können.


----------



## CiSaR (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Na vllt gibt es dann mal ordentliche Treiber


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Na vllt gibt es dann mal ordentliche Treiber


 
von was sprichst du, amd´s treiber sind mittlerweile sehr gut und können durchaus mit den grünen mithalten.


----------



## Cross-Flow (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> von was sprichst du, amd´s treiber sind mittlerweile sehr gut und können durchaus mit den grünen mithalten.


 


Bezog sich IMHO auf Intels IPG Treiber


----------



## kalkone (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Panto schrieb:


> kartellbehörde mi mi mi  nen scheiß kann die kartellbehörde tun. intel ist zu mächtig. und wenn sie amd kaufen wollen, dann wird sie auch niemand daran hindern können.


 
ein Bundeskanzler/Bundespräsident darf auch keine 200km/h in der Stadt fahren...


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Heiliges Byte!

Davor möge uns der heilige Digitus bewahren!


----------



## AMG38 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Yay! Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass endlich noch teurere CPU's auf den Markt kommen, das haben wir dringend nötig


----------



## CiSaR (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> von was sprichst du, amd´s treiber sind mittlerweile sehr gut und können durchaus mit den grünen mithalten.



Naja finde ich nicht wirklich 



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Bezog sich IMHO auf Intels IPG Treiber


 
Von denen hab ich keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> von was sprichst du, amd´s treiber sind mittlerweile sehr gut und können durchaus mit den grünen mithalten.


 
Sieht man an den Problemen im Crossfire bei z.B. Battlefield 3 ... 
sehr sehr gute Treiber hat AMD da ...


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Panto schrieb:


> kartellbehörde mi mi mi  nen scheiß kann die kartellbehörde tun. intel ist zu mächtig. und wenn sie amd kaufen wollen, dann wird sie auch niemand daran hindern können.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen. Ein Monopol muss verhindert werden.


----------



## fuelre (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

und wenn AMD wirklich übernommen wird, gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten:

Intel forscht vollgas weiter, bleibt beim Preis fair und bleibt an der Position
Intel forsch wenig, und wird teuer
Intel ruht sich aus, und wird in 10 Jahren durch eine neue Firma (ARM, VIA, Samsung[???], ... ) herausgefordert, da diese massiv an Performance draufgelegt hat
oder Intel wird zusammenbrechen, da ARM die neue Basis ist, und sie sich nicht so schnell anpassen können
oder Intel zieht sich in eine Nieschendasein(Cloudrechner, Xeon Phi...) zurück da x86 tot ist

das sind nur ein paar möglichkeiten!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Panto schrieb:


> kartellbehörde mi mi mi  nen scheiß kann die kartellbehörde tun. intel ist zu mächtig. und wenn sie amd kaufen wollen, dann wird sie auch niemand daran hindern können.


 
Natürlich kann man Intel daran hindern, die AMD Aktien werden dann in astronomische Höhen schießen, wie beim Fall Porsche und VW


----------



## seltsam (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Panto schrieb:


> kartellbehörde mi mi mi  nen scheiß kann die kartellbehörde tun. intel ist zu mächtig. und wenn sie amd kaufen wollen, dann wird sie auch niemand daran hindern können.


 Du weißt aber schon für was es kartellämter und sowas halt gibt?  Das ist ihre gottverdammte Aufgabe,soetwas zu verhindern.


----------



## Erok (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

_*/ Joke auf / Über kurz oder lang, kämen dann auch die gestraften AMD-User zu einer wirklich guten CPU  /Joke zu/  *_


----------



## Es0X66 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

sollte tatsächlich was dran sein, würde ich mal auf sony tippen.
wäre wohl imo nicht abwägig.

oder aber amd steigt grade bei bayern/dortmund ein


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Das wäre ein gau für uns PC`ler


----------



## Hannesjooo (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Wer will den die Looser aus dem Ruhrpott...... Die bekommen morgen ne Packung von der "B" elf, ich sag mal 3:0 und dann in 3 Wochen wieder 5-1!
Hm... ich denke es wird am ehesten Apple sein, wenn überhaupt. Da ja AMD auch nette Patente jenseits von X86 und co hat, Apple schon jetzt nen guten Strang zu AMD hat GK mäßig. Wäre kein wunder wenn sie was auf Basis der A/E/C Apus Basteln. AMD hat nunmal das rundere Produkt.


----------



## socio (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

ein monopol am cpu-markt im desktop-bereich würde intel auf lange sicht mehr gewinn bringen. gerade die "fusion"-technologie von amd wäre für notebooks mit intel-cpu ein gewinn.
der gedanke mit sony ist auch interessant, aber verbaut microsoft bei der xbox 720 nicht auch amd-zeugs?
bin gespannt wie viel wahrheit in den gerüchten steckt. spätestens wenn die aktien wieder fallen, wird amd dann stellung nehmen.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die größte Quatsch News seit Jahren, was will denn Intel bitte mit AMD?



Die Fanboys verwirren!

Wer soll dann wen beschimpfen, wenns ein Konzern ist?

Bleibt noch nVidia, aber die sind eh in der Schusslinie wegen Preispolitik.


----------



## The-GeForce (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die gängigen Kartellämter einer Übernahme von Intel gutheißen würden. Von daher glaube ich das erst, wenn es wirklich geschehen ist.
Noch dazu könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass AMD durch die kommenden Konsolen bald auch wieder etwas bessere Zahlen schreibt. Würde ich AMD auf jeden Fall gönnen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



> Grund für die Gerüchte ist die Tatsache, dass durch die Fusion der beiden Unternehmen keine marktbeherrschende Stellung mehr erreicht werden könne, ein Hauptproblem ehemaliger Übernahmeüberlegungen von Seiten Intels. Durch die abnehmende Bedeutung im x86-Segment und die Vorreiterrolle der Firma ARM bei SoCs - welche im mobilen Sektor bei Smartphones und Tablets mehrheitlich zum Einsatz kommen - könnte die Verschmelzung von Intel und AMD durchaus attraktiv sein. Besonderes Interesse scheint bei Intel, der Einkauf in AMDs Know-How bei den Grafikprozessoren zu wecken.


Blödsinn, denn FTC und Bundeskartellamt werde diese niemals zustimmen. 
Da es eine Absolute Monopolstellung geben würde und das ist nicht rechtens.


----------



## Voyager10 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Jedes Portal streut diesselben Gerüchte ohne dabei seriös zu bleiben , tja da zählen halt nur Klicks ! Quantität statt Qualität. 

Keine Behörde würde Intel den Kauf von AMD erlauben , weil Intel dann erstens ein x86 Monopolist wäre und zweitens die Marktbeherrschende Stellung von über 70% Marktanteil bei Grafikkarten hätte. 

Was es mit der AMD Aktie aufsich hat, das ist definitiv nur eine Heuschrecke die absahnen will und den Kurs treibt . Sowas schadet AMD eher...


----------



## Perry (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> (sorry)


 laughing out out out out out out out out out loud

(sorry)

Das wollte ich schon immer mal zu so einem Post schreiben.

@Topic
ein wichtiger Punkt der gegen die Übernahme spricht und hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde, das würde der Untergang für nvidia bedeuten.
Nicht weil Intel plötzlich soviel Geld in die Forschung pumpen würde und deswegen nvidia überrollen kann, das haben die gar nicht nötig, was nvidia das Genick brechen würde, wär die Tatsache das Intel über ein Jahr Vorsprung hat auf die großen Auftragsfertiger wie TSMC und Global Foundries, das heißt die können locker 50% mehr Transisistoren auf die gleiche Chipfläche bringen wie nvidia oder die Karten sehr viel sparsamer und höher taktend bauen. Dieser Fertigungsvorteil wird hier gerne unterschätzt, dabei ist das die Trumpfkarte von Intel, sonst wäre es denen auch nicht möglich mit ihren x86 Chips ein Smartphone zu bauen. Wenn dieser Vorteil in den Grafikmarkt voll zu tragen kommt kann sich nvidia einsargen lassen.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob es die nächsten Tage noch weitere Meldungen gibt.


----------



## GT200b (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

So ein Quatsch. Wenn AMD weiterhin rote Zahlen schreibt dann ist die Firma garantiert bald pleite. Neulich erst haben sie ihr Campus in Texas für 168 Mio. Dollar verkauft und haben es für die nächsten 
12 Jahre geleast. Ich frage mich echt wie lange das noch so weiter geht. Soll halt Intel mal ein paar Lieferverträge an große Abnehmer wie Acer und HP stonieren und AMD die Aufträge weiterreichen. Keiner braucht ein 700€ PC mit einem überdimensionierten i7-3770 und einer schlappen Graka ala GT 620. Ne AMD APU wäre doch viel besser. 1.Günstiger und 2.ausgewogener. Gegen Gamerrechner wie Alienware die nur Intel verbauen sag ich nichtmal was.Da ist ein starker Intel angebracht. 

Die wenigen Kiddies die noch auf dem PC zocken sollen auch einigermaßen flüssig zocken können weil die eh ihren Rechner vom Supermarkt meistens haben wo man nichtmal 
halbwegs was zocken kann und trotzdem 800€ gekostet hat und hauptsache ein Intel verbaut ist. Ein FX-6100 mit einer GTX 660 tuts viel mehr als ein i7 mit einer GT 620 bei Games, das ist nunmal Fakt.
Ich schreib es nochmal für die Leute die meinen in der Consumerabteilung kommt es nur auf den Stromverbrauch und Leistung an. 
Selbst wenn AMD jetzt ein neuen Prozessor entwickelt der nur soviel Strom verbraucht
wie ein Intel Celeron G1610 und die Leistung eines Intel i7-3970x hat und nur 120€ für den Endkunde kostet, so würde AMD kaum den Marktanteil an sich reißen. Die blaue Pest wird weiterhin bleiben.

Der Kunde hat nichtmal die Chance ein PC beim MM oder Expert zu kaufen der ein aktuellen FX Prozessor hat und so schlecht sind die überhaupt nicht. Ich habe nur ein einziges mal ein PC von Acer beim Expert gesehn
der ein FX-8150 verbaut hat. Vereinzelt kommen auch mal ein paar APUs der A8 und A10 Serie zum Einsatz. Intel hat einfach zuviel Marktanteile am x86 Markt und hätte nicht so stark wachsen dürfen und das sie mal geschummelt haben ist auch bekannt. EU-Entscheidung: Intel muss Milliardenstrafe zahlen | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## XD-User (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Genau dann wenn ich Aktien kaufen wollte... dafuq das net fair


----------



## Explosiv (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



> Kauft Intel AMD?



Als ich das gelesen hatte, musste ich erst einmal herzlich lachen. 
Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. Wie oft sollte AMD schon von anderen übernommen werden in den letzten Jahren? Ich denke die Jungs bei AMD lehnen sich erstmal schön mit einem Schmunzeln zurück und genießen wie die eigenen Aktien steigen... 


MfG


----------



## noghry (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Kann mich auch nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, das es eine Übernahme durch Intel geben könnte. Glaube auch wie einige andere hier, das dies durch die Kartellbehörden unterbunden werden würde.
Wahrscheinlicher wäre da die Theorie, das Samsung oder ein anderer Technologiekonzern AMD übernehmen könnte. 
Aber warten wir halt einfach mal auf offizielle Meldung von AMD.


----------



## david430 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



noghry schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, das es eine Übernahme durch Intel geben könnte. Glaube auch wie einige andere hier, das dies durch die Kartellbehörden unterbunden werden würde.
> Wahrscheinlicher wäre da die Theorie, das Samsung oder ein anderer Technologiekonzern AMD übernehmen könnte.
> Aber warten wir halt einfach mal auf offizielle Meldung von AMD.


 
Das denke ich aber auch. Das würde für Intel ein Monopol auf Desktop-Systeme bedeuten. Unwahrscheinlich, dass das durchkommt.


----------



## GT200b (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



david430 schrieb:


> Das denke ich aber auch. Das würde für Intel ein Monopol auf Desktop-Systeme bedeuten. Unwahrscheinlich, dass das durchkommt.


 
Es gibt ja noch IBM, Samsung und Texas Instruments die AMD aufkaufen. Notfalls muss der Staat das Unternehmen retten. 500 Millionen Dollar wäre für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Soviel verschuldet sich die 
USA an einem Tag


----------



## hanfi104 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Eine ATI-Karte in 22nm oder eine APU in 22nm , plötzlich wäre AMD Hardware möglicherweise Intel's überlegen

Naja, die Übernahme wird so nie passieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Abwarten und Tee trinken, was soll man zu solchen Gerüchten denn sonst sagen?


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Erst wenn ich seh das Apple Google kauft, glaube ich an diese Gerüchte.


----------



## Azzteredon (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Wenn da wirklich was dran ist hoffe ich aufs Kartellamt...


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



seltsam schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon für was es  kartellämter  und sowas halt gibt?  Das ist ihre gottverdammte Aufgabe,soetwas zu verhindern.


Die Lachnummer seit ihrer Existenz.
Großes Klingelschild und keinerlei Kompetenzen.
Oder hat ein Kartellamt je eine Preisminderung bei den fünf Schwestern durchgesetzt?
Wenn ja, bitte Datum und Uhrzeit und ich gebe einen aus in meinem Garten mit Grillbestückung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Kann man getrotst als Gerücht abtun.


----------



## Frontline25 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ich wette das Intel amd nicht kauft 
Wofür hat den amd jetzt die Zusage zur Ps4? 
da steckt was anderes dahinter


----------



## Conqi (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Es wäre definitiv interessant zu sehen was die beiden Unternehmen gemeinsam erreichen *könnten*, aber gleichzeitig hätte ich Angst davor was Intel dann wirklich macht, wenn es zu einer Fusion kommen würde.


----------



## cl55amg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Sofern etwas an den Gerüchten dran ist, dann könnte Nvidia großes Interesse haben. Nvidia möchte schon seit längerem eine x86 Lizenz...
Am besten für den Kunden wäre, wenn IBM der Käufer ist.


----------



## Infernal-jason (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

naja wenn intel und amd bei den prozessoren fusioniert, gebe es ein monopol.
Dann könnten die so viel verlangen wie die wollen für ein prozessor.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Dass AMD von jemanden gekauft werden wird, glaube ich schon, aber nicht von Intel.


----------



## killer89 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Naja, etwas Charme hätte die ganze Geschichte ja: Die Leistung und Effizienz von den Intels mit den Chipsätzen von AMD gepaart... - ich wäre begeistert! 

Ich kann aus meinem Beruf nicht viel Gutes über Intel loswerden. Bei der Treiberinstallation fehlte trotz aller "durchgeklickter" Treiber immer wieder ein SMBus-Treiber oder der fehlende AHCI-Treiber hat das ganze System immer wieder in den Bluescreen getrieben - trotz fehlerfreiem Geräte-Manager und DEFINITIV installiertem Treiber (ich habe den gleichen Treiber zweimal installieren müssen!?). Klar kann man jetzt die Schuld auf Windows und Microsoft schieben, aber warum läuft AMD bei mir dann seit Jahren (mal abgesehen von einer CPU-Mainboard-RAM-Kombination) superstabil?

Von daher würde ich eine Fusion von AMD und Intel mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge begrüßen - Hauptsache die Weiterentwicklung der Prozessoren bleibt nicht auf der Strecke!

MfG


----------



## Nobbis (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

glaubhaft aber mir ist AMD sympatischer, lang lebe Don Quijote




cl55amg schrieb:


> Sofern etwas an den Gerüchten dran ist, dann könnte Nvidia großes Interesse haben. Nvidia möchte schon seit längerem eine x86 Lizenz...
> Am besten für den Kunden wäre, wenn IBM der Käufer ist.


 
AMD hat die x86 aber an Global Foundries abgegeben


----------



## schneevernichter (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Ich frag mich was mit Nvida bzw AMD passieren würde wenn die plötzlich Zugriff auf Intels Fertigungstechniken bekommen würden.


----------



## zicco93 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Eine ATI-Karte in 22nm oder eine APU in 22nm , plötzlich wäre AMD Hardware möglicherweise Intel's überlegen
> 
> Naja, die Übernahme wird so nie passieren.


 
Ich möchte lieber nen Vishera in 22nm mit 3D Transistoren, 4,5Ghz, leicht verbesserte IPC und 70W TDP sehen  und dann ein Dualsockel AM3+ Board mit 4x PCI-E 3.0x16 Slots wo sich 4 AMTEL 7970 1,5Ghz Edition drauf befinden 
Das ganze natürlich mit einem 500W Netzteil. 


Ich bleib dabei dass AMD so schnell nicht verkauft wird, denke der Kursanstieg hängt mit den neuen (Konsolen) APU's zusammen.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



iSilentHijacker schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat nichtmal die Chance ein PC beim MM oder Expert zu kaufen der ein aktuellen FX Prozessor hat und so schlecht sind die überhaupt nicht. Ich habe nur ein einziges mal ein PC von Acer beim Expert gesehn
> der ein FX-8150 verbaut hat. Vereinzelt kommen auch mal ein paar APUs der A8 und A10 Serie zum Einsatz. Intel hat einfach zuviel Marktanteile am x86 Markt und hätte nicht so stark wachsen dürfen und das sie mal geschummelt haben ist auch bekannt. EU-Entscheidung: Intel muss Milliardenstrafe zahlen | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE



Mal? Vermute eher, dass es Intel immer so macht, d. h. auch weiterhin.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

es kommt eh anders als man glauben mag.


----------



## purzelpaule (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Einer solchen Übernahme würde die Kartellämter schon nicht zustimmen, da dadurch ein Monopol entstehen würde. Schließlich ist AMD so ziemlich der einzige ernsthafte Intel-Konkurrent.

Der Sprung wird eher mit den in Zukunft wieder steigenden Umsätzen zu tun haben. Schließlich rüstet AMD nicht nur die PS4 aus sondern auch die neue XBox. Dies wird die Auslastung erhöhen und stetige Einnahmen bringen, die wiederum in die Entwicklung neuer besserer Produkte fließen können. 

Insgesamt wird AMD breiter aufgestellt sein und somit Schwankungen in einzelnen Ressourcen leichter verkraften können.

Als AMD-Fan finde ich das gut (auch wenn ich zur Zeit prozessorseitig fremd gehe


----------



## Rizzard (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



zicco93 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei dass AMD so schnell nicht verkauft wird, denke der Kursanstieg hängt mit den neuen (Konsolen) APU's zusammen.



Dürfte wohl eine Mischung aus beiden sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Da ist man zwei Tage offline, und beim nächsten Besuch im Internetz steht die Welt Kopf 
Also ich hoffe mal, dass eine Übernahme AMDs durch Intel weiterhin nicht am Kartellamt vorbeikommt. Grade wo bei AMD etwas Aufschwung am Horizont zu erahnen ist...


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Sofern etwas an den Gerüchten dran ist, dann könnte Nvidia großes Interesse haben. Nvidia möchte schon seit längerem eine x86 Lizenz...


Das glaube ich so wenig, wie ich Intel als Käufer sehen würde. Das NV AMD kaufen würde, wäre noch eine Dimension krasser als der Kauf von ATI durch AMD.

Ich würde es ja begrüssen, wenn Samsung AMD kaufen würde. Da würde auch einem Riesen wie Intel etwas Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht werden  ...

EDIT:


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da ist man zwei Tage offline, und beim nächsten Besuch im Internetz steht die Welt Kopf


Ich war faktisch mehrere Wochen weg - ich fühle mich wie ein Ausserirdischer


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Aber wieso sollte Samsung AMD kaufen?
Samsung ist nicht am x86 Markt interessiert, die wollen ihre ARM Chips verkaufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Das wäre der Alptraum wenn es nur noch Intel-CPUs geben würde.
AMD hat auch keinen Grund sich zu verkaufen, egal ob an Intel, Samsung oder welche Firma auch immer.

Die neue PS und XBOX werden AMD Hardware haben also wird AMD sicher Gewinn einfahren, auch wenn natürlich die neuen Spiele und die Werbung der Konsole den Grossteil ausmacht ob sie sich verkaufen oder nicht.

Die Gerüchte wurden wohl nur gebracht damit die Aktie steigt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte Samsung AMD kaufen?
> Samsung ist nicht am x86 Markt interessiert, die wollen ihre ARM Chips verkaufen.


Nur eine Gedankenspielerei vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich eine stärkere Konkurrenz für Intel begrüssen würde und da lag Samsung mit Fertigungsknow-how und grossem Kapital nahe 

Für mich wäre das zumindest naheliegender als Facebook .


----------



## Perry (3. Mai 2013)

Ich Zweifel auch am Interesse von IBM, die haben in den letzten Jahren ihren gesamten Konzern umgebaut und alles was nicht sehr rentabel war verkauft, die berühmtesten Beispiele sind hier die Festplattensparte an Hitachi und der Notebook/Desktop Sektor an Lenovo. Die haben sich massiv auf Software Dienstleistungen ausgerichtet, das ist ein verlässlicheres Geschäft,  nicht so schwankend, warum sollten die sich die unrentable AMD ins Haus holen. Bei Intel würde es wie gesagt Sinn machen. 

Als Kandidaten kommen an sich nur Firmen in Frage die entweder selber im X86 und oder Grafik Markt aktiv sind oder dort viel einkaufen.
Damit blieben nur noch Intel, Nvidia, HP, Apple, Dell, Lenovo, nur unter gewissen Umständen noch Qualcom und Samsung, wenn die ein Grafisches Gegengewicht zu Tegra wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Mal sehen, wohin die chinesischen Fonds ihre 1500 Milliarden Dollar hineinpumpen, die sie haben, weil sie ständig amerikanische Staatsanleihen kaufen.


----------



## RuhigeHand (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Mit einer Marktkapitalisierung von aktuell 2.6 MRD Dollar ist AMD wohl eher ein Leichtgewicht und für jeder der genannten Firmen kaufbar, allerdings sehe ich speziell für Intel keinen besonderen Reiz sich einen Verlustbringer an den Fuss zubinden. Nur wenn Intel Nachteile durch eine Stärkung von AMD befürchtet kaufen sie den Laden, übernehmen was geht und machen dann das Licht aus.


----------



## Isoroku (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



freyny80 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn! Nur, weil alle beim Smartphone- und Tablet-Hype mitmachen (ARM-Chips, mit zugegeben hohen Wachstumsraten, die aber mit Sicherheit abebben werden, wenn der Markt gesättigt ist), wird doch trotzdem nicht mit einem Schlag der klassische PC-Markt uninteressant, sodass man jetzt sämtliche Prinzipien über Bord wirft!
> Der wachsende ARM-Markt ist kein Grund, einer Fusion von AMD und Intel zuzustimmen! So war der AMD-Slogan "The future is Fusion" bestimmt *nicht* gemeint!
> Intel als Monopolist bei x86-CPUs? Viel Spass dann...ich hoffe derweil auf die Kartellbehörden, die sowas hoffentlich nicht zulassen!



Moin!

Ich sehe das ähnlich! Allerdings wird der ARM-Markt zwar wieder abebben, jedoch denke ich, dass sich das noch eine Weile ziehen wird, wenn sich erst herumgesprochen hat, dass die Dinger in Fernsehapperaten, High-End-Hifi-Anlagen (Wie einfach man dann auf einmal Boxen ausmessen könnte...) und in zig anderen Geräten ein gewisses Kaufargument darstellen könnten, und diese dann dort quasi Standart wären. Ich denke, dass sich die ganze Nummer durchaus noch ein paar Jahre ziehen wird. 
Der x86 ist aber trotz alledem noch lange nicht tot!
Wenn Intel und AMD fusionieren würden, kämen garantiert sehr interessante und keineswegs schlechte Produkte heraus. Jedoch graust es mich bei der Vorstellung bei x86-Hardware auf einen Monopolisten angewiesen zu sein: Überteuerte Preise für halbgare Produkte und die richtig guten Prozessoren wären unbezahlbar... 

Man sieht ja schon, was dabei herauskommt, wenn das eine oder andere Unternehmen eine "Marktbeherrschende Stellung" inne hat: EA, Telekom...

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Mit einer Marktkapitalisierung von aktuell 2.6 MRD Dollar ist AMD wohl eher ein Leichtgewicht und für jeder der genannten Firmen kaufbar, allerdings sehe ich speziell für Intel keinen besonderen Reiz sich einen Verlustbringer an den Fuss zubinden. Nur wenn Intel Nachteile durch eine Stärkung von AMD befürchtet kaufen sie den Laden, übernehmen was geht und machen dann das Licht aus.


 

Ich sehe das anders. AMD kann durchaus zur Bedrohung werden. Die neuen Konsolen werden von AMD ausgestattet, dass wird deren Absatz und Image deutlich verbessern.
Des Weiteren ist deren APU Segment haushoch im Vorteil und mit HSA könnten diese Intel iwann wieder Paroli bieten.
Und wenn weeeeeiiiit in die Zukunft blickt hat AMD mit seinem Partner IBM evtl. mit den Carbon Nano Tube Chips den Durchbruch vor sich.

Wir halten fest: Im Moment ist Intel sehr klar im Vorteil, AMD hat jedoch die Chance wieder eine sehr starke Konkurrenz zu werden.
Ich hoffe, dass sie auch wirklich eine sehr starke Konkurrenz werden, denn Konkurrenz hält die Preise niedrig und treibt die Entwicklung voran.


----------



## RuhigeHand (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, allerdings verbrennt AMD im Moment Geld und Investoren die grundsätzlich Geld verdienen wollen ziehen sich da gerne mal zurück. Immerhin steht laut den Spekulationen nicht Intel zum Verkauf sondern AMD. IBM z.B. müsste ja fast alles über Bord werfen um vom schlanken Technologie und Beratungsunternehmen wieder zum Produzent mit eigene Fabriken zu werden, mit den aktuellen Eigentümern und Top-Führungskräften wohl nicht zumachen. Ich würde die Konsolenhardware nicht überbewerten, ich habe noch nichts über die Höhe des Deals und der Konditionen gehört, befürchte aber dass der Deal kurzfristig gar nicht so geil sein wird und die langfristigen Prognosen von AMD selbst schauen auch nicht so rosig aus. Erst für 2015 und 2016 erwarten die Investoren ausgeglichene zahlen und keine fetten Gewinne die für Forschung notwendig sind. Ich würde mich freuen wenn AMD einen potenten Partner findet und wieder zu alter Stärke zurückfindet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Einer solchen Übernahme würde die Kartellämter schon nicht zustimmen, da dadurch ein Monopol entstehen würde. Schließlich ist AMD so ziemlich der einzige ernsthafte Intel-Konkurrent.


Hast Du immer noch nicht begriffen, daß noch nie ein Kartellamt irgendeine wirtschaftlich wichtige Entscheidung getroffen hat?
Weder die 5 Schwestern noch die Autoindustrie, noch die Chemie ... haben sich seit ihrer Existenz von den Kartell-"Wächtern" beeinflussen lassen.
Beispiele gefällig: - Spritpreis, Rücknahmeverpflichtung der Autoindustrie, Medikamentenpreise, ... .

Wenn das Kartellamt sagen wurde: diese Fusion geht aber nicht so, würde eine neue Scheinfirma gegründet mit Intel-Geldern und als Scheinkonkurrent aufgebaut.
Nach kurzer Zeit wäre dann der dritte Mitstreiter AMD weg.


----------



## RuhigeHand (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Jetzt malst du aber schwarz btw. ich wüsste jetzt nicht ob das deutsches Kartellamt für die mögliche Fusion zweier US-Amerikanische Unternehmen zuständig ist...


----------



## AL3CH (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Na mahlzeit, wenn das zutreffen sollte...
Und wenn...dann bitte Samsung,hat Potential ,und die würden dann anständig Gas geben - denke ich.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*

Als ob es jetzt für alle Kunden außer die Selbstbastler noch große Alternativen gäbe beim Rechnerkauf.
Das Kartellamt interessiert sich für die Sache nicht die Bohne, weil der klassische Desktopmarkt immer mehr Kunden an die mobilen Bereiche abgibt. Sprich Tablets, Handys usw. mit ARM Prozessoren.
Im Serverbereich hat man zudem Druck von IBM.

Interesse hätte Intel auf jedenfall, weil man so die x86 Lizenz wieder ins Boot holen könnte und gleichzeitig das Know-How der Grafiksparte an Land holen würde. Nur ob man überhaupt Prozessoren oder APUs von AMD weiterführen würde wäre eher die andere Frage. Temash wäre sicherlich interessant.


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Interesse hätte Intel auf jedenfall, *weil man so die x86 Lizenz wieder ins Boot holen könnte* und gleichzeitig das Know-How der Grafiksparte an Land holen würde. Nur ob man überhaupt Prozessoren oder APUs von AMD weiterführen würde wäre eher die andere Frage. Temash wäre sicherlich interessant.


 
Hab ich was verpasst? Intel hat auch keine x86-Lizenz mehr? AMD hat die Lizenz meines Wissens nach an Globalfoundries übertragen?!

Was passieren würde, steht in den Sternen... Intel würde sich wohl die Rosinen rauspicken und für den Rest nen Bulldozer (ACHTUNG: Wortwitz) nehmen...

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD: Übernahmegerüchte beflügeln Aktienkurs - Kauft Intel AMD?*



killer89 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Intel hat auch keine x86-Lizenz mehr? AMD hat die Lizenz meines Wissens nach an Globalfoundries übertragen?!
> 
> Was passieren würde, steht in den Sternen... Intel würde sich wohl die Rosinen rauspicken und für den Rest nen Bulldozer (ACHTUNG: Wortwitz) nehmen...
> 
> MfG


 
Also soweit ich weiß hat AMD die x86 Lizenz und nicht Globalfoundries, allerdings kannst du mich gern von was anderem überzuegen wenn du mir den passenden Link gibst, ich hab auf die schnelle jedenfalls nichts gefunden.
Und natürlich hat Intel ne x86 Lizenz, bzw. wohl eher das Patent auf x86 oder was auch immer. Man möchte die x86 Lizenzen die man mal wegen IBM vergeben hat aber gern wieder mit ins eigene Firmchen bringen, da man dann keine Konkurrenz außer Via mehr hätte. IBM selbst stellt ja auch keine x86 Prozessoren für den Desktopbereich mehr her.


----------

